# Why does search continually revert to Yahoo?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I keep setting my search engine to Google but it eventually reverts to Yahoo. How do I get rid of the Yahoo search engine default?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

You may have the Yahoo Tool Bar installed. If that is the case, try the following:

1. Go to "Control Panel". 

2. Left click on "Uninstall A Program" under "Programs". 

3. Right click on the "Yahoo Tool Bar", and uninstall it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Once you have uninstalled the toolbar via the Control Panel, then go into Internet Options > Programs tab > Manage Add-ons. Here, remove all but the search provider you want then check the box labeled "Prevent programs from suggesting changes to my default search provider." 

Also, when you download and install things like freeware utilities, make sure that you are careful to uncheck the boxes that give your "consent" to install the toolbars that they are generally bundled with.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

But its not the toolbar, its the search engine that's useless to me.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If the toolbar is installed it will keep changing the search engine back to Yahoo search. These search provider toolbars are pretty close to malware in this regard.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is your Browser? (eg) *IE, Firefox, Chrome* etc? In IE go to *Tools/Manage Addons/Search Providers*. Remove *Yahoo*, make Google Default.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Under programs I can't find the Yahoo tool bar.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> What is your Browser? (eg) *IE, Firefox, Chrome* etc?


 You would change the Search Engine in your browsers Addons.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Where can I find addons?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

usingpc said:


> Where can I find addons?


Look back through the posts, we have shown you two different ways, at least for IE. If you tell us specifically what browser you are using we can give you more specific advice.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Chrome


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remember to first uninstall the Yahoo toolbar via the control panel (if it is there). Then follow the instructions regarding disabling the extension. 

How To Remove/Uninstall Yahoo Toolbar From Chrome

https://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/answer/2664769?hl=en


----------



## Dude_Abides (Aug 7, 2014)

If you are using Firefox, I had this same problem recently on my Mac. There was a bug in Firefox and I had to download an Add-on from Firefox that fixed this issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you update Java, remember to decline the Yahoo Toolbar or you'll be back where you started.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't see Yahoo anything in programs to uninstall or in Extensions. Where could it be hiding?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Google Chrome, In the top right, click the Chrome menu







.
Select *Settings*.
Go to the "Search" section.
Click the drop-down menu that says Yahoo.
Select a search engine from the menu.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> In Google Chrome, In the top right, click the Chrome menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing I did. Always ends up reverting to Yahoo search.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you removed every search engine showing there except the one you want?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes. There must be something we're forgetting.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds like a browser hijack. Have you run any scans for malware or PUPs yet?

Example: How to Remove Search Protect by Spigot | Lavasoft


----------

